# Salmon Favorelles



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

They can be feather sexable around two weeks which is what these two are. Any opinions as it's not clear to me. This is the only time I've hoped for both to be Roos but with my luck they are both pullets.

Chick one:

















Chick two:


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They look like roosters to me, but I have never owned any before. I'm just going by their comb and their color. The hens are blondish and the rooster and blonde and black. Hope this helps!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Did you get these from a hatchery or breeder?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

adorson said:


> Did you get these from a hatchery or breeder?


They are from a breeder, they were shipped as eggs along with some other very beautiful birds. However, her favorelles are not a breed that she focuses on at all so I doubt she pays attention to breed standard.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am thinking they might be both pullets but just darker in color. I will try to dig up some pictures of my guys as chicks to compare but I don't recall ever seeing any of my boys with that amber color as chicks.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

adorson said:


> I am thinking they might be both pullets but just darker in color. I will try to dig up some pictures of my guys as chicks to compare but I don't recall ever seeing any of my boys with that amber color as chicks.


That's what I was afraid of! I should have expected though because no matter what I'm hoping for, I ALWAYS hatch the opposite. There are only two breeders in all of Canada that I can find that have Favorelles. One doesn't care about standard and the other doesn't pack eggs for shipment properly. I received a box of 40 eggs from her and only two were not cracked. I would absolutely love to see pics of yours as babies to compare!


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here are a few pics of our girls. I'm not sure, but I think they are considered salmon. We have four girls, and a roo


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I could not find pictures of my salmons as youngsters. My old computer died with all those pictures and it doesn't look like I uploaded those to photobucket, darn! BUT I did find some of my salmon turkens. They are a bit older in this picture than what yours are, I believe about 6 weeks but you can see how much of a difference the color is on them as youngsters. I hope this helps.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This is our Salmon, Gonzo. The name fits ! I love him! He is so friendly!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you both for the pics. I see how much darker the boys are and thinking that I do indeed have pullets. That would give me five, non breeding quality, Favorelles pullets. Not totally bad, I'll just keep looking for better stock next year, at least I'll be able to get eggs and they are sweet birds anyway. I could always sell them as pets. In a couple weeks I'll know for sure.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Work with what you have and breed to try to get more to standard. Good Fav's are hard to come by. I have the bantam's which are even harder for me to find. Just work with what you have and enjoy them!!!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

adorson said:


> Work with what you have and breed to try to get more to standard. Good Fav's are hard to come by. I have the bantam's which are even harder for me to find. Just work with what you have and enjoy them!!!


Thanks! I will! I've heard nothing but good things about Favorelles. Today I see a lot of chest/neck feathers coming in and I hope that's maybe I still have a chance with one boy. 
Chick one:









Chick two:


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

You might just have a boy there. Maybe give another week or so to see how the feathering looks as he matures a little. Fav's are awesome. My roos are the most docile and the best snugglers out of my flock and I also have silkies. Lenny and Squiggy need a hug every night before bed. LOL


----------

